# Are there minivans that are big enough for 4x8 plywood?



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

I borrowed a minivan from my brother in law today and headed to Menards to pick up some plywood. After about half hours of struggle to find sheets that are actually flat, I picked 4 sheets of B2 plywood.


By they way, I thought plywood was supposed to be flat always but I was somewhat surprised how many of those sheets were bent and curved. I wonder if plywood from other places (than Menards) are like that. I guess it is another topic.


Anyway, just as I started loading these sheets to the van… oh boy… I realized that I was in a big trouble. 


First of all, the interior of the van was just hair short of being 48” wide. So I was able to lay the plywood down flay on the floor, but only after scratching some of the interior walls and chipping off the edge of the plywood a little. Well, it wasn’t big of a deal.


Well then, the real problem was that the van was not log enough for the plywood. It was not sticking to the outside, but long enough (about good 3-4 inches) to prevent the door from being closed…

I ended up tilting the plywood up on the front side of the van and sliding it up over the driver and passenger seats (after removing the headrests). After that, I literally had to hold my breath out to squeeze myself into that little remaining space. (Today I learned nothing is impossible if you try really hard.)


The worst part was that I had to drive all the way home crouched over the steering wheel like that… boy it was pretty hard to steer the car when the steering wheel was constantly rubbing my tummy and the sharp edge of the plywood was sawing the back of my neck while I am all hunched over sitting in a “execution style” position…


I must have looked funny, too. I know that because when I was waiting for my signal at one very busy intersection with a lot of traffic and many people walking on the street (although it was near 10 PM, I happened to be driving through an area where there are many bars and restaurants), at least a dozen of people spotted this poor fat guy all crammed up in a very small space sticking his neck out to the front over the steering wheel and laughed (some of them were even pointing a finger at me, which was very rude but quite understandable).



Anyway, in retrospect, I think I should’ve kept the sheets laid flat on the floor, and tied the door down to keep it closed or something instead. Or, maybe I should’ve put it on top of the roof (there are some rails on the roof after all). Or, maybe I should’ve dragged it behind the van… 

Anything would’ve been better (and less embarrassing) than what I did, because now I think it was not safe thing to do. I did drive carefully and slowly, but If I had a head-on collision those heavy plywood sheets would’ve crushed my neck or cut my head off…




So, I was very disappointed that the van I have borrowed was not big enough for the task. Do I need a cargo van or a truck to transport plywood? Since the most of the projects that are in my list are what I call "meta-woodworking" projects (i.e. I will be making workbench, router table, racks, and other stuff for my garage workshop), I will be buying a lot of plywood. How should I get them home?

Actually we are thinking about purchasing a minivan ourselves, too (to accommodate our expanding family), so naturally I have to wonder if this is typical case with all minivans. You know, after all they are “mini” vans. 


Or, are there any minivans out there that I can easily slide in a full 4x8 sheet of plywood without chipping off the sides and I can close the door without having to lift one side up? The minivan I borrowed was Kia Sendona. I am not sure about the model year, but it's several years old.




Thank you for reading my boring story. Man.. my neck still hurts.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

What van were you using?

My wife's Town and Country can carry 6-8 sheets of 5/8 ply before there's an issue closing the hatch. Of course all the back seats were out.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

BTDT. My Kia Sedona will carry them, but they won't go completely flat and I have to run the front seats all the way up. It's annoying, but it works.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

My 3/4 ton crew cab ford could probably handle 1/2 pallet in the bed and if that ain't enough I could always throw a couple pallets of ply on the trailer and pull it...

Get a truck! 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Roof Rack?*

Those 4 sheets of pywood would be easy to strap down on a sturdy roof rack. The first sheet goes on with a little difficulty if working alone, but then the others just slide on top. And remember to prevent forward motion with a strap or ratchet binder.
You are seriously fortunate you didn't have to brake suddenly because those sheets would have slid forward and either broken your neck or severed your head. Anything not secured, dogs, children, boxes and especially slippery plywood will keep moving at the same speed your vehicle "was" traveling until it is "stopped" by something...... bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

firemedic said:


> My 3/4 ton crew cab ford could probably handle 1/2 pallet in the bed and if that ain't enough I could always throw a couple pallets of ply on the trailer and pull it...
> 
> Get a truck!
> 
> +1:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

All I have is a mini van as well. I do like Menards over Homedept and Lowes but, unlike the other two, menards will not cut the plywood for you. So when it comes to buying plywood I will hit the bigger two so I can fit it in my van! I am thinking about getting a cordless skillsaw to take with me to menards and just ruff cut it there in the parking lot.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

All you really need is a little over-confidence.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Streamwinner said:


> All you really need is a little over-confidence.


Hahahaha... I had seen that before, and it doesn't surprise me! The stupidity we emergency crews get to see! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can make a simple modification to your existing roof rack. 
Check this out.












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> All you really need is a little over-confidence.


Again, nobody is that stupid but there is the evidence in a photograph.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Go green! :smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

firemedic said:


> My 3/4 ton crew cab ford could probably handle 1/2 pallet in the bed and if that ain't enough I could always throw a couple pallets of ply on the trailer and pull it...
> 
> Get a truck!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 
They say there are two types of people in the world :blink:.......

Those that have trucks:yes:.... and those that borrow trucks :huh:...

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Fabian


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a Dodge Grand Caravan (who would have thought, with my handle). Anyway, the Dodge mini's always made a selling point of having the width to take a 4' wide sheet of plywood between the wheel wells. It doesn't fit by much, but it fits!

I noticed with mine (my second, actually) that to get the plywood far enough forward to get the lift-gate shut, I have to unhook the console that's between the two front seats and just push it forward a bit. This is easy as there is a latch that unhooks the console from the floor. Some mini's don't have any console. 

If you have a short wheelbase Dodge or Plymouth (without the 'Grand' name prefix) you are going to have to tie the lift-gate down as the plywood will be hanging out over the bumper a bit. And obviously, with all of them the rear seats have to come out.

I can carry 10' boards in mine if I put the ends between the front seats.

Bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a hitch? You could get one of those harbor freight folding trailers and haul your stuff that way.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> You can make a simple modification to your existing roof rack.
> Check this out.
> 
> 
> ...


I have made one similar to that to carry long material on the top of my Acura MDX. I can easily handle 16' moldings and other lumber.

I do not carry sheet goods. As noted in the link the problem with sheet goods is wind and the loads it puts on the rack. Unless the sheet goods are fastened into the vehicle and not just to the rack the wind loads could rip the rack off the top of the vehicle. 

But it does come in handy. Makes people turn and stare also.

George


----------



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

*A lot of newer models are big engouh to carry 4x8*

Well, after my posting, I Googled a little bit to see if there are minivans with big enough cargo to carry 4x8 flat.

Seems like a lot of newer minivans can carry 4x8 sheets flat on the floor (at least that's what they/owners/reviews claim), including Sendoa. So, I guess my brother-in-law's Sedona must be a model before Kia widened the cargo space.

Thanks for your replies. I appreciate all the adivces and some funny postings as well.


----------



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

CasinoDuck said:


> All I have is a mini van as well. I do like Menards over Homedept and Lowes but, unlike the other two, menards will not cut the plywood for you. So when it comes to buying plywood I will hit the bigger two so I can fit it in my van! I am thinking about getting a cordless skillsaw to take with me to menards and just ruff cut it there in the parking lot.


I was thinking about that, too! I used to wonder who would need a smaller and underpowered circular saw with a battery, but I can see this will be a perfect application. 

Just bring a couple of saw horses and cut the 4x8 sheet into smaller pieces, which is something I would have to do anyway most of the time...

Actually, I believe Menards (at least the one in my neighborhood) has electrical outlets around its parking lot; I saw Christmas lights on the trees connected to those outlets. So, maybe I don't even have to get a cordless version and just use my corded circular saw.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I have a Dodge Grand Caravan (who would have thought, with my handle). Anyway, the Dodge mini's always made a selling point of having the width to take a 4' wide sheet of plywood between the wheel wells. It doesn't fit by much, but it fits!


Yup. My last minivan was a '97 Grand Caravan and I'd haul 4x8 sheets in it all the time. Just take out the back seats and it's good to go. Mine didn't have a center console so I didn't have to do anything to it there.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

If you don't want to go minivan route, but want the cargo space and seating for the soccer team, check out the Ford Expedition EL. I've got an 08 and can easily load full sheets of MDF (slightly larger than 4x8) without having to physically remove anything. The entire process takes about 15 seconds and half of that is just you holding two buttons down while the last row folds down for you. 

If you don't drive like a maniac, they also get good gas mileage for a V8. I average 14-15 in the city and 17 on the highway.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I know hd and lowes will make all your free cuts you want, just get it cut down to what works


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention that if you have a newer ('05 and up) Dodge/Chrysler mini that has the stow and go seating, you just drop the seats into the floor and it's plywood time.

Incidentally, I'm a guy with no small kids but have a minivan. I really like the things. I haul my bikes around in the back without having to worry about getting them swiped like with a pickup, take it camping all over the country with a cot in the back and, of course, haul lumber and big tools. Unlike SUV's my mileage is about 18 around town and 24 on the highway. It's not a hot rod, but my other car is a Hemi Challenger so I have that area covered, too.

Admittedly, pickups have a big advantage when hauling mulch, topsoil, etc., and minivans can't tow heavy stuff.

Bill


----------



## ETBee (Feb 10, 2010)

When I bought my 1998 Grand Caravan I wasn't even thinking about plywood, but that vehicle has come in handy many times over the years. As others have said, the sheets just barely fit with all the seats removed, but they do. Brought a piece of subflooring home today. I bet a woodworker or a weekend DYI warrior was on the design team for the "Grand" version of the Caravan.

I also own a PT Cruiser, and believe it or not, you can get 8 foot long boards inside that thing!:yes:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is from Allpar.com, on the original development of the Chrysler Corp. minivans.

<<_Research conducted in 1978 showed that customers needs included parking in the garage, large interior space (at least four feet high, five feet wide, and ten feet long) with a side door opening of at least 30 inches, *48 inches between wheel wells for plywood*, the ability to seat three people across, a flat floor, the ability to walk from one end of the van to the other, and removable seats. _>>

http://www.allpar.com/model/m/history.html

So if the designers weren't handy-men they checked with people who were. I'm not so sure about that part about being able to walk from one end to the other. Maybe if you're 6 years old.

Bill


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

my wife had a chevy astro awd that was great, so when it was time for me i got an express with awd does the same thing it's just bigger and has a 300hp v8 lol


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Get the plywood cut to size at the store. Or have it delivered to your house. Save the money you would send on a newer van and buy more tools and wood!


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

honda odyssey(sp) and pilot will fit them flat


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't get a 4 by anything into the back of my Rodeo. However, I have a pair of strap on roof bars. Once those are attached its a simple matter to strap full sheets of plywood and or long dimensional lumber to the roof and drive away in comfort.


----------



## AlexMcyD (Mar 6, 2021)

I first saw that picture in 1993! I'm glad their stupidity has not been lost to the sands of time.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

AlexMcyD said:


> I first saw that picture in 1993! I'm glad their stupidity has not been lost to the sands of time.


And this thread is from 10 years ago as well.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

firemedic said:


> My 3/4 ton crew cab ford could probably handle 1/2 pallet in the bed and if that ain't enough I could always throw a couple pallets of ply on the trailer and pull it...
> 
> Get a truck!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


if it’s just the once or twice a year trip for sheet goods, hard to justify.

Roof racks are a good idea. 

The 97 is officially an antique?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

It has been a frustration all my life that so many vehicles come close to fitting a 4x8 sheet, but don't. My first vehicle was a Toyota longbed pickup and it couldn't handle them. Three SUVs - none fit a 4x8. I think the only vehicle we ever had that fit 4x8 was my spouse's Dodge Caravan (~1995). It was more for family transportation - I never used it for sheet goods.

The lessons I learned have been: 

At most places the first cut is free. Most of the time, they cut the board for me, and I can fit it in my vehicle. Sometimes I pay $1 for a second cut, and often they don't charge. 
I always get the "towing package" for any vehicle I buy. They usually include heftier parts and better cooling anyway. If you really need uncut sheets, it doesn't cost much to rent a trailer to bring home the sheet goods. 
I always get the standard luggage roof rack with vehicles, too, but rarely use it for sheet goods. In a pinch, I have used it for that.


----------

